# Newquay airport in danger of closing?



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2005)

According to Hansard, yesterday in Parliament the following exchange took place hansard 14 November :

3. Matthew Taylor (Truro and St. Austell) (LD): What assessment he has made of the likely impact on civilian air passenger operations at Newquay of stationing the joint strike aircraft there. [27266] 

The Minister of State, Ministry of Defence (Mr. Adam Ingram): I am considering the recommendations of the joint combat aircraft basing review and hope to make an early announcement. The review has taken into account the potential impact of the joint combat aircraft on civil aviation operations at Newquay Cornwall airport. 

Matthew Taylor: The Minister will be aware that military operations at RAF St. Mawgan help to support the civilian service, which is crucial to the economy in Cornwall and whose withdrawal would create a gap in the maintenance of services. I understand that officials have asked the county council and others about the fact that the new aircraft's noise levels, which are double those of existing fighter aircraft, could render civilian operations at Newquay virtually impractical. On the one hand, there might be financial support in effect, but on the other, civilian operations may be impossible. Will the Minister clarify the position? 

Mr. Ingram: We have undertaken comprehensive consultation with local interests on all the airfields affected by the review. Cornwall county council said that it was concerned about the potential noise of the new aircraft and its impact on the viability of the airport and the lives of local residents. It has therefore stated that it is unwilling to support the use of RAF St. Mawgan for the JCA, so it is basically saying that it does not want us there. I do not know whether the hon. Gentleman supports the county council or whether he is campaigning for the basing to take place. As I indicated, I am considering all the representations. 

On the future relationship between the MOD and the civil airport, clearly, *it would not be appropriate to spend MOD money on maintaining a civil airport if we have no use for it because people could ask why Newquay gets our support when others do not[my emphasis]*. If we have a use for it, we will see what we can do. I will consult the Department for Transport, as well as local interests, but clarity from the hon. Gentleman would help: what does he want to happen there?​
This appears to flag up the possibility of closing the airport altogether, if the MoD are not allowed to station military aircraft there....i know that some people have expressed concern about the increased charges for flying to/from Newquay, but that could be the thin end of a rather large wedge by the sounds. Get lobbying people...


----------

